# pr3 help



## buck71usa (Dec 27, 2011)

I have recently bought a pr3 and tried installing it on my windows 7 pc but can not get the 2 to communicate. I have went to thhe digitrax website fouund the support tab for doing this install but the page is missing. Anyone on here able to help with getting this to work properly? No tab has come up to install the driver for the com port.


----------



## buck71usa (Dec 27, 2011)

*got it working*

For anyone that may have this issue in the future after 2 calls to digitrax with the most rude man i hhave heard on the phone i found the instructions on there download tab screen! U have to download special drivers then unzip them and save to ur pc first! They do have a nice instruction sheet that u can follow as well!


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Glad you got it working, sadly poor customer support is more the rule rather than the exception nowadays.


----------

